# 67 GTO brakes



## charlie n (Jul 21, 2012)

i have donor disc brakes on the front of my 67gto. i need to idenify the year and type of car they came from to allow me to install new slotted and drilled rotors. rotors are Delco with cast# 5473 510. rotors are etched with codes 3857012 12-81 GM18. the rotors i need to idenify are 11"diam. 1"thick. hub heigth 4.0". front hub reg. measurement is 1.75". studs are 7/16" and bolt pattern is 5x4.75. any help to indenify so i can find replacement rotors is appreciated.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

better identify inner and outer wheel bearings and seal also, it will help. most common would be bower bca # A-2 , # A-6 , bearings , national seal # 8871.


----------

